# TV am PC über Receiver?

## Storm.Xapek.de

Hallo,

Ich habe seit längerem en Receiver hier rumstehen

der mit nem Kabel mit der Schlüssel aufm Dach verbunden ist

(wie auch sonst...  :Smile:  ).

Wenn ich nen Fernseh anschlies kann ich fernseh schauen

(soweit auch noch klar  :Smile:  )

Kann mir jemand ein paar Links/Infos darüber geben

wie ich jetzt über den Receiver am PC fernseh schauen kann?

Was muss ich wo anschließen und welche Programme sind nötig.

Brauch ich ne TV-Karte?

Achtung: Bin ein ziemlicher Anfänger was TV über PC angeht,

hab es schonmal versucht bin aber gnadenlos gescheitert

(Hatte da den Receiver an ner TV-Karte angeschlossen

was irgendwie nicht funktionieren wollte und soweit ich weis

sowieso falsch ist, oder?).

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus

MfG

Storm

----------

## schmutzfinger

Das geht mit ner TV-Karte. Du musst nur gucken das du das Signal vom Receiver in die Karte bekommst. Ich kenne nur TV-Karten mit Kabel bzw S-Video Eingang. Manche Receiver haben nen Kabel-Ausgang und das brauchst du nix weiter als ein Koax-Kabel. Mein Receiver hat nur nen Scart-Ausgang und ich habe mir nen umschaltbaren Scart<->S-Video Adapter besorgt, damit geht das ohne Probleme. Ich habe ne alte Haupauge-PCI-Karte und die geht unter Linux absolut problemlos. Gibts bei ebay bestimmt für nichtmal 5 EUR.

----------

## Dragonix

Wenn du ne digitale Schüssel hast (und auch wenn nicht, dann neues LNB), dann ist ne digitale Sat Karte das einzig wahre. Zumindest meines erachtens. Ich hatte früher auch so ne Lösung, aber die Qualität war vgl mit digit Sat Karte einfach nur miserabel (hatte aber auch nur so eine "alte TV-Karte von Hauppauge"  :Wink: 

Also, als ernstgemeinten rat: Kauf dir ne digitale Sat Karte...

----------

## beejay

Ich habe das hier einfach vom Svideo-Out am Receiver an den Svideo-In der "alten Hauppauge" Karte. Den Sound hole ich via Cinchkabel von den Beiden Buchsen am Receiver in die Line-In Buchse der Soundkarte.

Ich habe ein Klasse Bild, so wie ich es noch aus Zeiten mit direktem Kabelanschluss an den Antennenstecker der TV-Karte kenne und Stereo-Sound.

Also mir reichts und ich kann mich nicht beschwerden.

----------

## 3PO

Was hast Du den für einen Receiver? Bei der DBOX2 gehts über Netzwerk.

----------

## herwig

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Ich habe das hier einfach vom Svideo-Out am Receiver an den Svideo-In der "alten Hauppauge" Karte. Den Sound hole ich via Cinchkabel von den Beiden Buchsen am Receiver in die Line-In Buchse der Soundkarte.
> 
> Ich habe ein Klasse Bild, so wie ich es noch aus Zeiten mit direktem Kabelanschluss an den Antennenstecker der TV-Karte kenne und Stereo-Sound.
> 
> 

 

Hast du was bestimmtes dafür im Kernel drinnen? Ich versuche nämlich auch gerade, so ein Bild bzw. Ton zu bekommen, allerdings wird der AV-Eingang von keinem Programm erkannt.

----------

## beejay

 *herwig wrote:*   

>  *beejay wrote:*   Ich habe das hier einfach vom Svideo-Out am Receiver an den Svideo-In der "alten Hauppauge" Karte. Den Sound hole ich via Cinchkabel von den Beiden Buchsen am Receiver in die Line-In Buchse der Soundkarte.
> 
> Ich habe ein Klasse Bild, so wie ich es noch aus Zeiten mit direktem Kabelanschluss an den Antennenstecker der TV-Karte kenne und Stereo-Sound.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Nein, nur die normalen bttv-Treiber. Die Auswahl der Quelle (in meinem Fall Composite-3) erfolgt dann mit der TV-Applikation (in meinem Fall tvtime).

----------

